
An extensive guide to optimizing a Linux laptop for battery life and performance - misteroo
https://medium.com/@amanusk/an-extensive-guide-to-optimizing-a-linux-laptop-for-battery-life-and-performance-27a7d853856c
======
m10k
I would have expected an article like this to discuss the different CPUfreq
scaling governors, especially since it recommends switching to acpi_cpufreq,
which allows them to be adjusted more freely than intel_pstate. I have doubts
about switching to acpi_cpufreq though, especially when you're going to use it
with ondemand.

But either way the author never actually measures battery life, so its
impossible to tell if any of the things mentioned had any impact at all (a
screenshot doesn't tell anything about the actual battery life).

------
harpratap
These seem mostly Intel Specific, any good optimisations for Ryzen Mobile
CPUs?

------
misteroo
pretty cool hacks and tips

